# The not so secret Diary of a failed yummy mummy



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

I've thought about starting a diary for a while. I wanted to start it with happy news. I wanted to start it with an annoncement of your birth and then work backwards, share a happy tale. But that's not what I can do, because life's not like that, not for me anyway. So here goes, the truth, the horrible nasty, painful, hideous truth.

I just spent 18 days of happiness, 18 days thinking that this time it had worked, this time I go to have something nice happen. 18 days Mork and Mindy planning your little nursery, dreaming about your birth announcement, smiling and happy, until today. Today I saw those words on that horrible test "Not pregnant" and today I had no option but accept the truth, the horrible truth that I'd failed, that I am a useuless old woman just like the nurses said. A silly old cow whose left it too long to have children, all my own fault. Guess I can't really blame you for opting out who in the hell would want me for a mum?

Sadly it isn't like the movies, nice girls don't get to live happily ever after. Guess that's just life.


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

someone just moved my private diary to a public thread. I don't want it on here.


----------



## Amy35 (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi Maisy,

I hope you are ok ish. I am sorry it sounds like you don't want people reading this, but reading it and your signature we are very similar. With regards to your fibroids have you been told they are non distorting etc , this is what i have been told but I am now wondering if they are affecting implantation. My gynae consultant at the hospital said fine, the sonographers say fine as have the ICSI consultants, but the very first consultant said if your first cycle doesn't work we will look at removing your fibroids. No one else seems to think this needs to be done...they are less than 2 cm. Are you going to look into any investigations now?

I hope I am not bombarding you with too many questions?
xx


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Maisyz I've PMed you.

Claire x


----------

